# [H] ££ [W] Long Fangs/Space Marine Missile Launchers



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello Heretics,

I'm after 10 SM missile launchers either just the launchers and arms on the sprues or fully assempled figures with MLs. Even happier if they're converted to Long Fangs using the Space Wolves box.

Willing to negotiate fair payments, will pay with Paypal.

Cheers,

Bayonet


----------

